# Need Faster Transport Time?



## sdemtb (Feb 11, 2009)

Ever feel like you just can't get the pt. to the hospital fast enough, then you need JET AMBULANCE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5gnmfhk1nlA


----------



## emtfarva (Feb 11, 2009)

I like that. I don't think my company would like the fuel prices. I can hear our dispatchers thinking of all the calls we could with a truck like that. It needs wings to get around traffic.


----------



## rescuepoppy (Feb 11, 2009)

Way cool. Just imagine doing a burn off when those idiots try to follow too close on the interstate.


----------



## EMTWintz (Feb 11, 2009)

It's way cool how they do that. I have been to airshows that featured ShockWave the jet powered semi. You talk about loud!!


----------



## tydek07 (Feb 11, 2009)

haha, nice... I have yet to see one of these jet powered vehicle. Would be kind of cool to see in person.


----------



## EMTWintz (Feb 11, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZBrEdxICxY
Seen this one 4X

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6kDVp8XvhBc
and this one 1


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Feb 11, 2009)

YEP!!  Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase " Light Em Up!!"^_^^_^^_^


----------

